# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #6 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Knicks fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - 
7. Los Angeles Clippers - 
8. Milwaukee Bucks - 
9. Charlotte Bobcats -
10. New Jersey Nets -


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Anthony Randolph


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I wish we could trade it, especially if Mayo is gone, but Walsh won't do that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Danillo!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kevin love


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Surprise*

Either the Wolves or the Grizzlies take Jordan. The rumor is he has a top 5 promise. Mayo falls to the Knicks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't really know, if all of the top 4 guys are gone it doesn't make much sense for the Knicks to draft someone with the sixth pick. Stay in the draft, yes, but either move up or down if it's possible. However if Walsh doesn't trade it Gallinari might be the pick. 

It would also be nice to get some more votes for players, this is what the thread is meant to be.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ You not going to get much enthusiasm.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Gallinari


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ You not going to get much enthusiasm.


I figured that


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gallinari is the choice.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't really know, if all of the top 4 guys are gone it doesn't make much sense for the Knicks to draft someone with the sixth pick. Stay in the draft, yes, but either move up or down if it's possible. However if Walsh doesn't trade it Gallinari might be the pick.
> 
> It would also be nice to get some more votes for players, this is what the thread is meant to be.


Well, I voted for trade the pick, I don't really see anyone who could possibly help at the six position, I'm thinking similar to what you've proposed, if you can't trade up then trade down for multiple picks or something. There is no one at the six spot who fits our style. This draft feels like the draft of two years ago, except with a little more flavor.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

sweet, the knicks vote was decided by 1.5 nets fans.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If Mayo is gone then my next guy is Anthony Randolph. Should Randolph be gone, I say trade the pick and see if we can either move up or land a quality player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gallinari


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, the voting for this pick ended two days ago.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

What about jeryd bayless? I see him in top 3 or 4 on draft sites. If its true, then why does it look like he's being excluded? I see a high possibility of oj dropping to 6th.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Mayo has a better chance of rising to #2*

than he has of falling to 6. Everyone seems to like him....including the heat. I sense a trade down.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

My thing is... the 6th pick is almost the same value as the 10th pick. Would the Nets do the 10th and 19th pick for the 6th? If Kevin Love or Lopez is still on the board, I would call the Nets and do the 10th and 19th pick. With the 10th pick I would love to draft a guy like Anthony Randolph if he is available.

For the 19th, we gotta go with Donte Greene


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nope...*

Don't the Nets have the 21st...not the 19th? Also, if the Knicks PLAN to make a run at a major FA in 2 years, they better have decent guys to put around them. Randolph and Green are at least 3 years from being major contributors...if ever. Whats the fascination with Love? The guy just measured in at a tad over 6'8. He's not a great shot-blocker so whats the big deal? He has a more confident jumper than Lee has...big deal. You really want your PF shooting Js? I not a fan. Lopez is sinking like a stone. Doesn't look like a fit for this new offense at all. If you're going to take a flyer on guys, take one on a position of real need. Right now it looks to be a center that is athletic (if they plan on moving Curry), and a PG. JC will get his chance, and I think Lee and Chandler have a chance to excel in this offense given a chance. Actually, ,Curry would be a GREAT fit if he was really around 265 and in condition. He would give D'Antoni the trailer on the break and a halfcourt scoring machine. I will say that if you get a solid starter with the first pick, Green may be worth a gamble at 21. 

Don't believe all the talk. The Knicks have talent but the combinations IT used, along with his "system", did not work.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mkjaekmi said:


> What about jeryd bayless? I see him in top 3 or 4 on draft sites. If its true, then why does it look like he's being excluded? I see a high possibility of oj dropping to 6th.


I'll be happy if Mayo or even Bayless drops to us, I'll take either one!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I like Love. I don't think height matters as much as IQ smarts, passing and hitting open jumpers. Yes that smetimes includes a PF. Love is probably the only big man in the NBA that can throw an outlet pass from one end to another without having his teammate breaking stride. I think he is loads better than Joakhim Noah at the pont of their respective draft. 

As for Lopez, you're right I wouldn't want him on the Knicks. I hear that Lopez is refusing to work out with the Wolves, if he does that, there is a possibility he can drop pretty steep and fall all the way to Charlotte or NJ at the 9th or 10th spot.

You're right the Nets have the 10th and 21st pick. That was my fault. 

I don't like OJ Mayo. Two things of why i wouldn't want him. He is a shoot-first PG in the mold of Allen Iverson. That era of "me-first" PGs are gone. The era of PGs finally passing the damn ball is back. With Rose, Paul and Deron Williams, the future looks bright. If Mayo was drafted around the late 90s, he might be a no.1 pick. But lets get something straight, Mayo isn't going to be that type of point guard where he refers to other players. He is the new Marbury and I wouldn't want the next Marbury on the Knicks. 

The second thing is... his outside distractions. Is it me or does negativity always follows him. Yes, maybe it wasn't all of his fault but its time to call it what it is. He has a lot of negative role models/entourage/friends around him. Imagine him in NYC. I can't wait to see that collision waiting to happen. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

I also believe that Walsh is looking for a guy with good character. With what is going on with the Knicks. I dont' think they want a troublemaker. I don't mean lawbreakers but good locker room guys as well. Who wants to see Randolph squirting more water at his teammates. who wants to see another Marbuy putting his *** back on the plane and fly home? Who wants to see players that is only for himself? I certainly don't and I don't think Walsh will either.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gross, what you think of Bayless?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Nope...*



alphaorange said:


> Don't the Nets have the 21st...not the 19th? Also, if the Knicks PLAN to make a run at a major FA in 2 years, they better have decent guys to put around them. Randolph and Green are at least 3 years from being major contributors...if ever. Whats the fascination with Love? The guy just measured in at a tad over 6'8. He's not a great shot-blocker so whats the big deal? He has a more confident jumper than Lee has...big deal. You really want your PF shooting Js? I not a fan. Lopez is sinking like a stone. Doesn't look like a fit for this new offense at all. If you're going to take a flyer on guys, take one on a position of real need. Right now it looks to be a center that is athletic (if they plan on moving Curry), and a PG. JC will get his chance, and I think Lee and Chandler have a chance to excel in this offense given a chance. Actually, ,Curry would be a GREAT fit if he was really around 265 and in condition. He would give D'Antoni the trailer on the break and a halfcourt scoring machine. I will say that if you get a solid starter with the first pick, Green may be worth a gamble at 21.
> 
> Don't believe all the talk. The Knicks have talent but the combinations IT used, along with his "system", did not work.


This might sound completely ridiculous bringing in the best running coach in the league, possibly the world, but what do you think of adopting the triangle. With our personnel, I think we could play this system pretty well if we get a ballhandler/mover at the 3.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I think it takes too long to learn*

..and you really have to have that one dynamic player ala Jordan or Kobe. D'Antoni's system is not only easier to run but the players love it. His game relies less on the individual star and more on team chemistry. His team lacked serious rebounders and defenders. The way Lee boards and runs..and Balkman...and Chandler...and Nate, well, they have a decent foundation, IMO. But as you have preached for a year, we need a shot blocker from somewhere. Chandler will help, but he is no Smith or G. Wallace. If J Smith could shoot a bit better I'd kill to pair him with Lee.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Gross, what you think of Bayless?


Excuse my spelling. This is my first laptop and i'm not liking it.

I like Bayless as well as OJ Mayo. Again, isn't he a shoot first point guard? If he is, then why go with him? I rate OJ Mayo better than Bayless as of rightnow. I will be happy with the both of them but if there are other players that can fit with D'antoni system around the same value then I would rather go with the next option.

I'm not going to downright put a negative spin on someone i dislike. I think both are talented and can work well for the Knicks. Both will definitely have inflated offensive numbers due to D'antoni system.


What i'm looking for is the new generation of basketball players. The new generation that must play team ball, that knows how to run the floor up and down. Not neccessarily create your own shot but take a spot shot if you're open. Explosive first step (Mayo and Bayless has this) for PGs, floor captains, can get the offensive flow going with the rest of the team. 

The point guard position is a vital position. We all know this. If the point guard doesn't dish then I can see some players lagging on defense and not move around as much on offense because he knows that he won't get the ball. I don't want to see that. We saw that last year, and it was nauseating. 

If Bayless can dish I won't have a problem with him. But a telling stat is his turnovers, 3 per game? Ouch. 

Also, many say he has a good IQ, is a floor commander. I don't mind that at all. I dont mind him taking shots but he needs to get the flow going for the team. He is the floor general. This goes with OJ Mayo.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

assuming that rose, beasley, mayo, bayless, and brook are off the board, the knicks shouldnt even waste time, they should go ahead and draft DJ augustin. forget the italian guy and forget the projects (randolph and deandre). The right direction is to draft a solid PG and that starts with DJ.


----------

